# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  كامپونت گرافيكي

## hector2000

با سلام


eurekalog_options.png

من دنبال كامپونتي هستم كه دقيقا بتواند اين منوي سمت چپ در تصوير وپنجره هايي كه در وسط تصوير مي بينيدرا ايجاد كند(فكر كنم يك نوع treeview باشد)
(در اصل اين كامپونت كه مي بينيد در مورد از بين بردن خطاهاي دلفي است ولي من از منوي سمت چپ ان خيلي خوشم امده)
دوستان ميدانند با چه كامپئنتي اين كار را ميتوان انجام داد؟

----------


## pop123

کامپوننت tms  
از این آدرس می تونید تهیه کنید 

http://embarcadero.persianblog.ir

----------


## hector2000

با تشكر
دوست عزيز من اين كامپونت را دارم(و نيازي نيست از شما ان را بخرم)
ولي با كامپوت tms نمي توان اين شكل را بوجود اورد

----------


## pop123

1. من فروشنده نیستم  و اون لینک هم برای من نیست 
2. با ترکیب چند تا ابزار از  کامپوننت   tms می تونید این منو رو درست کنید

3. با استفاده از  این ابزار هم    TAdvSmoothMegaMenu     به راحتی می تونید این منو رو درست کنید

این هم فایل راهنماش 

http://www.tmssoftware.com/site/manu...thControls.pdf

از صفحه 109 تا صفحه 130  رو بخونید


4. از کامپوننت DevExpress  هم می تونید استفاده کنید 
این هم لینکش 
http://www.devexpress.com

----------

